# So you think you can drum? Drummers Video's Only



## Morbid Angel (Mar 3, 2016)

As an ex-drummer, this is what I listen for when bangin my headz. Here is a thread for drum videos only. Would like to keep it as studio recording camera's or live performance camera takes only. No official music videos unless they are accompanied with the studio version drum cam seperately.

Drummers enjoy!

\m/

I'll start this off with one of my favourite drummers and bands, Romain Goulan (_drumming for Necrophagist_). Unfortunatley its a compilation of intro cuts.














a more laid back song, for the ladies who like their double bass with high heels





will be back again next time Im surfing drum cams.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Morbid Angel (Mar 3, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


>


I love riding the bell breaks (1:13) in the vid. They're fun.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Mar 3, 2016)

sum more more

*Niclas Barker*, one of my favourite drummers. This "fat man" kills me. I am a physically fit guy and I had trouble keeping up with Nick big time. Absolute Hall of Fame'r this one. \m/

**It is hard finding good videos of Nick drumming so Some videos may be of other drummers cam while they play one of his songs. / edit

Nick Barker's custom all black kit including black symbols. He donated the kit to a charity auction of some sort.







A drummer covering Progenies of the Great Apocalypse (a Nick Barker original)





To give you an idea of the size of this talented gentleman. Not his best work at all but better than you and me so..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2016)

-_pinworm_


----------



## Morbid Angel (Mar 3, 2016)

Now tribute to absolutely fucking insane (is there any other kind?) Canadian Quebeq'r *Flo Mounier *of Cryptopsy.






hey drum lessons on blast beats (btw "BPM's" are beats / minute) A great video for non drummers to help see exactly whats happening for an appreciation of talent.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Mar 3, 2016)

glad we have some participation so quickly on this thread. Intense drummers are trippy as fuck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2016)

Love this Beck lookin' mofo, great ideas and very creative...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2016)

Saw McCoy Tyner's Trio at Jazz Fest in Chicago, stand out drum solo from Al Foster. Is this dude a god, or what?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2016)

Talk about complex rhythm and impossible licks, Danny's the man...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2016)

How about Squarepusher? Sick, sick shit. Seems almost impossible for humans to play this way...


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 23, 2017)

*YEAAAAAAH ...I like that.





*


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 10, 2017)

This is an important instructional video.
It teaches one how to buy a used drum kit, properly.

There is a bonus tidbit about efficient transportation, too. 
10/10 would buy again.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 10, 2017)

Probably the best amateur I’ve ever witnessed!


----------



## Weed-noob (Nov 15, 2017)

Cute^^ Meshuggah drummer Thomas Haake is a time signature/polyrhythm machine


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)

rush and metalica. right?


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)

2 drummers a bass and some machine beats.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)

pantera and sepultura


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)

buddy miles


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)

i got you


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks to Jim Carey, I now associate this song with Ace Ventura Pet Detective.


----------

